# Chemicals in our bottled water??



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

It's said that heavy metals like mercury in amalgams and aluminum in deodorants can cause adverse health effects.

But what about plastics?

There's a compound in plasctic bottles called Bisphenol A or BPA for short that mimics estrogen and acts as an endocrine system disruptor. That means it can short-circuit your Adrenals and thyroid. These are two glands that many people have problems with.

I seem to have estrogen dominance and my testosterone levels are always on the low-normal side. This shows up as stubborn fat I can't get rid of and small but noticeable man-tits. There, I said it. 

I've never been able to explain this until I read about BPA.

I have low blood pressure and constantly feel thirsty. As a result, I always have a plastic bottle of water next to me and I sip from this throughout the day.

could there be a connection?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A#Health_effects

I've been trying to figure out a way to stop using plastic waters for sometime and finally found a few reusable water bottles made from stainless steel. So I think I will switch to that.

One more thing. It usually takes a long time for a government to make a radical change such as declaring a substance harmful. Look at how long mercury is taking to be removed from human products. (I already found mercury-free thermometers). This stuff what declared hazardous rather quickly and has been banned by many governments. Why the studies have showd BPA to be harmful since early last century, it didn't require a huge buzz to get banned.

My point is, this stuff must be REAL bad for you!!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Seems that BPA can also affect dopamine neurons



> *The effects of environmental neurotoxicants on the dopaminergic system: A possible role in drug addiction.*
> 
> *Jones DC*, *Miller GW*.
> Neuroscience Division, Yerkes National Primate Research Center of Emory University, 954 Gatewood Rd NE, Atlanta, GA 30329, USA. [email protected]
> ...


There are 25 other studies like this on Pubmed.

It seems like we're trying to dodge bullets from all directions.. :afr

Now, how do you get rid of BPA from your body? Your body stores many toxins like BPA in your fat. Losing excess weight and avoiding any sources of BPA "should" take care of the problem.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Some interesting videos

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/24023514#24023514

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/health/2008/02/04/cohen.baby.lotion.cnn


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

hmmmmm yup. I have also heard of this, several years ago. I've been using glass water bottles I refill from my house for quite some time. If you think that is bad... I read of a study done on babies that sucked on BPA pacifiers and BPA baby bottles. There have been studies that have linked (don't laugh) genital problems in baby boys, such as a trend of smaller penis length and undescended testicles. I only brought that up because I just read it in one of my parenting magazines (I'm pregnant). My husband thought it was pretty funny and now he can stop blaming his Dad  

Plastics in general are pretty bad. Best not to microwave your food in them. Styrofoam too. But then... what about china? A lot of our dishware is covered in lead glaze. 

Alas. The world is coming to an end.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

jas498 said:


> My husband thought it was pretty funny and now he can stop blaming his Dad


Muahahahahahahahah! Thank you, I needed this today.



> A lot of our dishware is covered in lead glaze.


Can you provide a source of this? Please hurry, I'm on my way to throw out all my dishes and eat with my hands!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a case of the lesser of 2 evils. Have you seen the crap in some tap water? You don't even want to know what my well water is like. I've risked dehydration to avoid drinking it. Bottled water is far superior to my water even though it can sometimes have a higher bacteria content than tap water with chlorine. Kinda rather risk some probably harmless bacteria that we come into contact every day with than drinking tons of chlorine. With all the complaints of my water I'm at least glad it's not chlorinated. That stuff makes me sick fast.

Now if you really are concerned you can get an ro unit for a few $100 off ebay that produces 99.99% pure water and then reconstitute it with a mineral and vitamin mix to make completely healthy, "fake" water and then store it in whatever container you believe is safe. I used to do it for fish tanks especially when I had a saltwater setup. You can also get RO refills at many grocery stores for $.25 a gallon. Some require you to use their specific containers so they can be certain the size and the plastic containers cost about $3-$6. Others I've seen people filling up various pots and pans with RO water and then just estimating the gallons when they checked out.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a steam water distiller. You have to see the gunk it leaves behind.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Activated charcoal is proven to be effective treatment for most toxic ingestions. It's usually taken when someone has taken overdose of drugs that can be poisonous in high doses. Some people who are sensitive to MSG (Monosodium Glutamate) and are having headaches after eating foods containing it have said that Activated charcoal has helped with their headache.

Has anyone tried Activated charcoal ? It can be really useful for cleaning the brain and the body. I actually might have it at home.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Activated charcoal is used in any good filtration system already. Referred to more frequently in water filtration as carbon. Your bottled water has already gone over it in most cases. Any filter, even the cheap ones, you buy at the store or any ro unit will use carbon. The cheapest filters that's all they use. They just have a basic sediment filter and then carbon. It's also used in fish tanks and on one forum someone put together a complete list of all the chemicals it absorbed. It has it's down sides though. I would not take it internally unless I had a specific problem that it had been proven to help. I would use it on any water filtration but not by itself. It should be paired with a good micron filter.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

There needs to be a lot of independent research into this topic, and even if the problem is huge, the people need to know about it. There are tons of pharmaceuticals and other chemicals in the water in a lot of places. And the plastics used in bottled water bottles probably leech off stuff into that water too. Even pure H20 is bad for you though as it has no minerals and will react with minerals in your body.


----------



## wsofteners (Apr 14, 2013)

*water softener*

An inorganic salt, a PH stabilizer, and another salt used to boost blood potassium levels


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You can get BPA free waterbottles.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

wsofteners said:


> An inorganic salt, a PH stabilizer, and another salt used to boost blood potassium levels


LOL at your bumping three 5 year old threads


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> LOL at your bumping three 5 year old threads


He's a thread necromancer


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Anton22 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been using cup normal water containers I re-fill from my home for quite some time. If you think that is bad... I study of a research done on infants that pulled on BPA pacifiers and BPA child containers. There have been research that have connected vaginal issues in child young children, such as a pattern of small male organ duration and undescended testes.

Crystal Lake Personal Trainer


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's also just loaded with DHMO. Bleh.

That stuff will kill you in sufficient quantities.


----------

